# lure color question



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I was given several white mold craft super chuggers, they are all white but I do have some orange skirt inserts to add a little color. What are your thoughts on pulling a white lure. We all know these make a lot of racket and leave a nice trail, so I would think they will work. On the same topic, does anyone know the best way to color these if I wanted to make them more realistic.

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Go to outcast and get some blue under skirts and let them dig . They are cheap for mold crafts


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I've caught a ton of fish on white topwater baits. I don't think you need to add a skirt or color. I'm not familiar with that particular lure but you may want to replace its current hooks with some wide gapped hooks in order to increase your hook up rate.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Pull it! Those have a lot of smoke, so you can't hardly tell the color difference except dark and light. However a little blue or green never hurt.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Blue and white is # 1 go to color offshore.


----------

